# Favorite Braid for Inshore Setups



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I need some suggestions from you guys for your favorite braided lines on lighter inshore setups. I have a 2500 series Skeet and Reese reel that needs new line; so I decided to hit up the forum to get some suggestions.
Thanks guys.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

20 lb power pro would be my choice.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

I like Berkley Nano-fil. Cast all day without wind knots and I feel like the test ratings they give are extremely generious. I put a lot of pressure on some big jacks and it held up fine. I personally have not had any issues at all with this line. Some say their knots don't hold but mine have all held. I here. Lot of good things about the suffix 832 also.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I use Suffix 832 and Powerpro super slick. 10lb (2lb mono equiv) allows me ridiculously long casts with spoons, jigs and topwater plugs providing you have it paired with the right rod.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

power pro and fins are great. i bought a used reel with some pink braid on it and it's real good too, but i don't who makes it.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Sufix 832 Super Line...


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

Another vote for power pro super slick


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

I am a believer in power pro


----------



## salinesolution (May 26, 2013)

Spiderwire Ultracast Invisibraid 

Pros Casts 20% farther
Cons Wind knots


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

+1 on the Power Pro. I usually use the 20. Easy 35-40 yd. casts with a popping cork and 1/4oz. jig n plastic, in a neutral wind.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

salinesolution said:


> Spiderwire Ultracast Invisibraid
> 
> Pros Casts 20% farther
> Cons Wind knots


This blows Power pro away. Friends don't let friends use powerpro.


----------



## salinesolution (May 26, 2013)

I easily get 40yd casts with just an 1/8oz jig with the ultra cast.

I generally put about 80 yds of ultracast on top of some less expensive heavier braid backer to save a little money. The ultracast is rather expensive.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You can also check out the supercast by Tufline. It far exceeds powerpro also.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

10-15# SS power pro


----------



## b16lewis (Mar 8, 2014)

Power pro all day everyday and I will outcast that spider stuff


----------

